# Kid Laroi's girlfriend (Katarina Deme) may have had invasive plastic surgery as young as 14



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 17, 2021)

Followup to my comments in this post: https://looksmax.org/threads/the-kidlarois-gf-is-the-hottest-jb-atm.386160/

It's highly likely that her breasts are not natural, which was initially apparent from posts when she was 16. However, it's probably worse than that...

Her birthday is February, 2004: https://www.famousbirthdays.com/people/katarina-deme.html

She's 12 here:


14 here:


and here:


15 here (her earliest Tik Tok):



Unless the pics are edited, or she was abnormally busty for her age (even then, why would she need implants later on...), she possibly had breast implants as young as *14.*

I can almost guarantee that her mother is behind this, trying to pimp her out.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Aug 17, 2021)

Girls start puberty at 11,12 nowadays so its possible naturally imo


----------



## gamma (Aug 17, 2021)

Imagine getting surgery to fuck a statusmaxxed faggot....women are dumb


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 17, 2021)

She's Russian so her mother is dolling her up to get her to marry (and divorce rape) a rich man.


----------



## Chadakin (Aug 17, 2021)

She looks gross and old, tbh


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Imagine getting surgery to fuck a statusmaxxed faggot....women are dumb


I saw her in vinnie hackers comments


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Imagine getting surgery to fuck a statusmaxxed faggot....women are dumb


He has the highest status out of any < 18 year old. She'll 100% leave him once she turns 18.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I saw her in vinnie hackers comments








over for laroi


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 17, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Girls start puberty at 11,12 nowadays so its possible naturally imo


The implants are obvious here (she's no older than 17):




Your browser is not able to display this video.





It's just a matter of when she got them.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Aug 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> The implants are obvious here (she's no older than 17):
> View attachment 1275245
> 
> 
> It's just a matter of when she got them.


over for my nofap streak


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> The implants are obvious here (she's no older than 17):
> View attachment 1275245
> 
> 
> It's just a matter of when she got them.


why do you care look at those juicy tits


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 17, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Highest status out of any < 18 year old. She'll 100% leave him once she turns 18.


Yeah, it's very likely. This was what I was telling @dancs about what happens when chicks hit the AoC and have unlimited options.


----------



## zeke714 (Aug 17, 2021)

Would


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Yeah, it's very likely. This was what I was telling @dancs about what happens when chicks hit the AoC and have unlimited options.


17 is legal in 95% of places bro, she’s already fucked adult men look at her lmao do u think she just fucks teens


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> The implants are obvious here (she's no older than 17):
> View attachment 1275245
> 
> 
> It's just a matter of when she got them.


Looks insane hot asf. I think all foids should get fake tits tbh


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 17, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Looks insane hot asf. I think all foids should get fake tits tbh


Nah, it's a bad decision. Since she lives in the US I'm wondering which surgeon was willing to give a 14-year-old implants. Her mom probably took her to her own surgeon and provided consent. 









Cosmetic Surgery in Teens: Information for Parents


here are no specific laws in the United States that prevent teenagers from getting cosmetic surgery; however, parental consent is required for patients under the age of 18. Therefore, the responsibility falls to parents to help their children make the right decision.




www.healthychildren.org


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 17, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> She's Russian so her mother is dolling her up to get her to marry (and divorce rape) a rich man.


No, she's American and of Greek decent according to famousbirthdays. But it's the same scenario. You're right that this is common in Russia.


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 17, 2021)

Being statusmaxxed is better than chad


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 17, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Being statusmaxxed is better than chad


He is like 1/50,000, at least, in terms of clout/status. Being 1/50,000 in looks would have better returns.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Nah, it's a bad decision. Since she lives in the US I'm wondering which surgeon was willing to give a 14-year-old implants. Her mom probably took her to her own surgeon and provided consent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a based surgeon. every looksmaxxing surgery is worth 10 times more at a younger age compared to older age


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 17, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> a based surgeon. every looksmaxxing surgery is worth 10 times more at a younger age compared to older age


Yeah, but breast implants aren't really worth it for women unless they're aiming for bimbo appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Yeah, but breast implants aren't really worth it for women unless they're aiming for bimbo appeal.


I disagree. lots of chicks have small tits tbh and it reduces their sex appeal. 

If you have a decent rack naturally, then you obviously dont need it. But it could still look good.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 17, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> I disagree. lots of chicks have small tits tbh and it reduces their sex appeal.
> 
> If you have a decent rack naturally, then you obviously dont need it. But it could still look good.


Implants can't effectively simulate real breast tissue and will almost always look uncanny in motion. They can help women look bustier in clothes, but the appeal is lost once clothes start coming off. Even a naturally flat chest is more appealing than implants, IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Implants can't effectively simulate real breast tissue and will almost always look uncanny in motion. They can help women look bustier in clothes, but the appeal is lost once clothes start coming off. Even a naturally flat chest is more appealing than implants, IMO.


I disagree. Ofcourse natural tits are better than fake tits. but fake tits are better than no/small tits.

You don't have to take her top off while you have sex btw. I often prefer the top on anyways


----------



## ProAcktiv (Aug 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I saw her in vinnie hackers comments


I’ve seen every TikTok girl in Vinnies comments at some point. No joke. Vinniepill


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 17, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> I disagree. Ofcourse natural tits are better than fake tits. but fake tits are better than no/small tits.
> 
> You don't have to take her top off while you have sex btw. I often prefer the top on anyways


To each their own. At least you're an example of a validating reason to get breast implants as a woman.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> No, she's American and of Greek decent according to famousbirthdays. But it's the same scenario. You're right that this is common in Russia.


Her name is Katerina. There's 0% chance she's not Russian.


----------



## dancs (Aug 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Yeah, it's very likely. This was what I was telling @dancs about what happens when chicks hit the AoC and have unlimited options.


 gotta keep looksmaxxing and money-maxxing for when that day potentially comes have something to fall back on


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Aug 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Followup to my comments in this post: https://looksmax.org/threads/the-kidlarois-gf-is-the-hottest-jb-atm.386160/
> 
> It's highly likely that her breasts are not natural, which was initially apparent from posts when she was 16. However, it's probably worse than that...
> 
> ...



Kid Laroi has the looks of a looks maxed grandma. And I have seen a lot of teenagers now getting plastic surgery. Its really bad.


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 17, 2021)

Her getting surgery so young isn't surprising in the slightest. I think a lot of people would be shocked to find out just how many girls are getting surgery at young ages. They aren't waiting till' their 17 or 18, it's happening once they become a teenager lol


----------



## sensen (Aug 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Followup to my comments in this post: https://looksmax.org/threads/the-kidlarois-gf-is-the-hottest-jb-atm.386160/
> 
> It's highly likely that her breasts are not natural, which was initially apparent from posts when she was 16. However, it's probably worse than that...
> 
> ...



The picture at 14 is disturbing. You can tell this woman is a no personality brainlet based on her overdesire to be top 1% from youth. Shows clear trauma, and low room temperature IQ. My question is this; Why not date a slightly less good looking woman who has a great personality? This dude can have 99% of women in the world within his age bracket, so why choose a dumb bimbo bitch to DATE? Slaying is different of course.


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 17, 2021)

sensen said:


> Why not date a slightly less good looking woman who has a great personality?


Because personality doesn't mean anything even in relationships. Always go with the hotter bitch regardless. The better question is why didn't he choose bitches hotter than her? He has the status.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 17, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Her getting surgery so young isn't surprising in the slightest. I think a lot of people would be shocked to find out just how many girls are getting surgery at young ages. They aren't waiting till' their 17 or 18, it's happening once they become a teenager lol


Yeah, I just wonder how many surgeons would be willing to give implants to a 14-year-old.


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Yeah, I just wonder how many surgeons would be willing to give implants to a 14-year-old.


A lot if the money is good


----------



## sensen (Aug 17, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Because personality doesn't mean anything even in relationships. Always go with the hotter bitch regardless. The better question is why didn't he choose bitches hotter than her? He has the status.


This is something only an inexperienced incel would say to be honest. You're probably young. This is a decision i have bit horrific bullets on multiple times. Always make sure your mate is attractive, but things like IQ and personality matters, especially when bringing children into the world

Also this nigga and you are probably some sensor ass niggas who dont care about deep thought or human connection.


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 17, 2021)

sensen said:


> This is something only an inexperienced incel would say to be honest. You're probably young. This is a decision i have bit horrific bullets on multiple times. Always make sure your mate is attractive, but things like IQ and personality matters, especially when bringing children into the world


I've had more girlfriends here than probably anybody else on this site so no. Personality doesn't matter and IQ especially doesn't. The more stupid she is the easier she is to manipulate and control. 



sensen said:


> Also this nigga and you are probably some sensor ass niggas who dont care about deep thought or human connection.


That's true lol. It's just about fuckin' for me. I'm a degenerate 😌


----------



## sensen (Aug 17, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> I've had more girlfriends here than probably anybody else on this site so no. Personality doesn't matter and IQ especially doesn't. The more stupid she is the easier she is to manipulate and control.
> 
> 
> That's true lol. It's just about fuckin' for me. I'm a degenerate 😌


I'll pay you physical cash if you've fucked more wammen than me


----------



## sensen (Aug 17, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> I've had more girlfriends here than probably anybody else on this site so no. Personality doesn't matter and IQ especially doesn't. The more stupid she is the easier she is to manipulate and control.
> 
> 
> That's true lol. It's just about fuckin' for me. I'm a degenerate 😌


If you just wanna fuck everyone, why have a girlfriend?


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 17, 2021)

sensen said:


> I'll pay you physical cash if you've fucked more wammen than me


I've slayed 80+ women.



sensen said:


> If you just wanna fuck everyone, why have a girlfriend?


The girlfriends I've had didn't wanna fuck me unless we were dating.


----------



## sensen (Aug 17, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> The girlfriends I've had didn't wanna fuck me unless we were dating.



Sounds like a waste of time and energy but whatever g, get your pussy

just dont let pussy get u my friend.


----------



## Bitch (Aug 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> She's Russian so her mother is dolling her up to get her to marry (and divorce rape) a rich man.


Makes sense, Kid Laroi is said to have a 5 million dollar net worth atm, and still growing ever since he made a song with justin bieber


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 23, 2021)

Thought she was 25 when I fapped to her the other day and imagined she was my older sister

Boy was I mindfucked when I found out her real age


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I saw her in vinnie hackers comments


ARE U SERIOUS?

screenshot pls


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Oct 3, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> ARE U SERIOUS?
> 
> screenshot pls


----------



## Lihito (Oct 9, 2021)

sensen said:


> The picture at 14 is disturbing. You can tell this woman is a no personality brainlet based on her overdesire to be top 1% from youth. Shows clear trauma, and low room temperature IQ. My question is this; Why not date a slightly less good looking woman who has a great personality? This dude can have 99% of women in the world within his age bracket, so why choose a dumb bimbo bitch to DATE? Slaying is different of course.


Because he was deprived of females and now he thinks he is a hot shit for having a surgerymaxxed dumb Stacy bimbo. I would legit be happy with a 5/10 girl with a good personality


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Oct 9, 2021)

sensen said:


> The picture at 14 is disturbing. You can tell this woman is a no personality brainlet based on her overdesire to be top 1% from youth. Shows clear trauma, and low room temperature IQ. My question is this; Why not date a slightly less good looking woman who has a great personality? This dude can have 99% of women in the world within his age bracket, so why choose a dumb bimbo bitch to DATE? Slaying is different of course.





Lihito said:


> Because he was deprived of females and now he thinks he is a hot shit for having a surgerymaxxed dumb Stacy bimbo. I would legit be happy with a 5/10 girl with a good personality


A lot of assumptions being made. Women don't have to be very smart as long they're virgins and don't cause problems, and I'd assume this chick was a virgin prior to them meeting based on her age.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 9, 2021)

What an ugly af girl. Utterly repulsive eyes.


gamma said:


> Imagine getting surgery to fuck a statusmaxxed faggot....women are dumb


Shes ugly. Most idk but if yall dont realize most guys dont even like these ugly funny looking bimbos. Yall overestimate their smv


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 9, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> I've slayed 80+ women.
> 
> 
> The girlfriends I've had didn't wanna fuck me unless we were dating.


Oh youre the boyfriend material (decent enough for sex from dating but not casual slays) guy who just lies to get laid. Keep doing that shit nigga


----------



## gamma (Oct 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> What an ugly af girl. Utterly repulsive eyes.
> 
> Shes ugly. Most idk but if yall dont realize most guys dont even like these ugly funny looking bimbos. Yall overestimate their smv


Ugly jfl, she's stacy with great body 
Who's stacy for you...female models?


----------



## datboijj (Oct 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ugly jfl, she's stacy with great body
> Who's stacy for you...female models?


he lives in a radius close to me
so that should answer your question


----------



## gamma (Oct 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> he lives in a radius close to me
> so that should answer your question


So you're his stacy...?


----------



## datboijj (Oct 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> So you're his stacy...?


no the girls here just fog almost all places in Europe let alone the world
you thought i was meming with the avg thing but it's really not that far off at all


----------



## gamma (Oct 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> no the girls here just fog almost all places in Europe let alone the world
> you thought i was meming with the avg thing but it's really not that far off at all


Canadians are lucky @Biggdink


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ugly jfl, she's stacy with great body
> Who's stacy for you...female models?


Its the eyes. Its the same shape as ugly af nigerian women. Ill show you some fine ass bitches


----------



## datboijj (Oct 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Canadians are lucky @Biggdink


we have the cleanest water and air in the world at least top 3 so that probably has something to do with it








Opinion: The cleanest water on Earth is in Ontario. We must protect it before it’s too late


With a steadily growing population and a changing climate, pure spring water forever seems like the better value. Is Canada willing to jeopardize the ‘gold standard’ of water for a few trucks of gravel?




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## Frank Jack (Oct 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Oh youre the boyfriend material (decent enough for sex from dating but not casual slays) guy who just lies to get laid. Keep doing that shit nigga


If you ain't lying to these hoes you ain't trying


----------



## Lihito (Oct 10, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> A lot of assumptions being made. Women don't have to be very smart as long they're virgins and don't cause problems, and I'd assume this chick was a virgin prior to them meeting based on her age.


What i wanted to say he picked her because of her bimbo appeal and that doesnt mean she was a hoe she just looked Like another plastic freak


----------



## wristcel (Jan 13, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> 15 here (her earliest Tik Tok):



Insane. Imagine a threesome with them 2


----------

